# Terrified I may have Asherman's after MMC/D&C in July



## wookie130

I had a mmc at 10 weeks in July, as the baby stopped developing at 6 weeks. I had a D&C the same day I found out, on July 18th. My first period arrived on Aug. 12th, and it was only 2 days long...my normal AF is 5-6 days long. I began using a CBFM to track my cycle, and my fertile window the day this first AF came. My next AF arrived on Sept. 8th, and it was HEAVY!!!!! However, it was a typical 5 days long. Next AF shows on Oct. 7th, fairly typical AF. Nov. 9th was my last cycle...I'm currently 15 dpo, and I have a typical luteal phase of 14 days. So, AF should be here today or tonight, although it hasn't showed up yet. My last test was 13 dpo, which was a BFN, so I'm assuming I'm out, and AF will show up.

I am going to my OB/gyn this month, on the 19th. I'm so frustrated, as we have bd'ed on my peak days with the CBFM. I'm also temping, using FF, OPK's for back-up, preseed, and softcups. Still, nada. 

I'm terrified I have Asherman's syndrome...I found statistics that stated that women who have had a D&C for a missed miscarriage experience some degree of Asherman's 30% of the time! This scares the crap out of me, to be honest. Could this explain why we're not getting pregnant again?


----------



## monro84

I had a d&c in feb at 10 wks for a blightede ovum. I had read about ashermans syndrome I got scared too. I really got scared when in may I had a chemical and also in July. But in Aug. I got pregnant again and actually at one point had triplets natural. But by 6 wks i had one left that had a heart beat and 7 wks no heart beat I did not want a d&c because your chances go up the more you have the closer together they are but did not want to wait so I did the crytotc. 

You can get pregnant when you habe ashermans syndrom but they always end in chemicals since they dont implant very good. Maybe your hormones are still out of wack. I was lucky my went back soon after but there are women that take months for theirs to get back right It might have extended your luteal phase a day or two longer. Or you might have a late implanter. 

Good luch Hope it is the implanter.


----------



## justwaiting

monro84 said:


> .
> 
> You can get pregnant when you habe ashermans syndrom but they *always *end in chemicals since they dont implant very good. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> For starters this is completely untrue.
> 
> Many women get pregnant with Asherman's and go on to have successful pregnancies. A baby cannot implant on scar tissue obvioulsy but unless your asherman's is extensive and a lot of your uterus is scarred there may still be healthy endometrium for it to implant successfully. Mc in asherman's suffers is more common yes but it is possible to fall pregnant and have a baby with asherman's syndrome.
> 
> What makes you think you have it? You periods seem like they have returned to their normal heaviness and duration, although this month is a little late. After mc your cycles are all over the place and can take sometime to return to a 'normal' cycle. What was normal before may not be normal after a mc.
> 
> If you suspect you have ashermans, then ask your dr to send you to an specialist and get a hsg done ( a hystosalingram sp?, which is dye injected in to your uterus and then an xray taken to show your cavity, the scars will show up bright white.)
> 
> I suspected I had asherman's after my second dnc in 5 months earlier this year. My periods returned regular but were only 2-4 days in duration and were much lighter than before, I also had had recurrent mc and dnc's.
> I had 2x 3d ultrasounds done which showed an abnormality they suspected was asherman's syndrome. I contacted a website dedicated to ashermans sufferers (if you would like this site please pm me), www.ashermans.org is also a great resource, and found an awesome dr, who did a hsg and also removed my scar during an operative hysteroscopy. This surgery was in Sept of this year and as you can see by my ticker I'm pregnant and hope to carry to term.
> 
> Asherman's is a very hard thing to go through and if you believe you have it please feel free to contact me, I can put you in touch with a wealth of knowledge. The key with asherman's is correct diagnosis and a world renowned specialist in Asherman's surgery, Do not let your dr, fs, local hospital go into your uterus to do this surgery unless you are certain they have seen and done the surgery many many times before. If you have it your first surgery is the most important.
> 
> Asherman's is more common than people think and it is not often listed as a complication before a dnc but just because your periods are a little strange doesn't have to mean you have this condition. I hope you don't and you go on to have a healthy pregnancy very soon


----------



## beachlover1

i had a D&C for one of my Mcs, ive had 3 MCs and after each one my periods are up and down for a while!!! they will be, its like a clear out. Ashermans is pretty rare, especially after one D&C, its normall multiple ones that can cause it. Remember it takes on average 6 months to concieve, its not been so long for you xx


----------



## RosesOfTin

I didn't want to read and run and I have no real input other then to keep your chin up. It DOES sound like your cycle is starting to sort itself out. Mine has never been the same since I MCed naturally a couple years ago...
Actually the anniversary of that is coming up in 4 days... I once had veeeeery heavy periods with a lot of clotting that lasted 7 or 8 days. To the point where I was looked at for endometriosis! Post MC? My periods are 2 days of bleeding with sheets of uterine lining (TMI) and then I spot for a day or two after. Nothing like what it was before. It just takes time. You could have OVed late this time or had a normal annovulary cycle. It happens to even the healthiest of women who've never been pregnant let alone had a DC. Breathe :)


----------

